# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Постановление №1137 от 26.12.2011

## nitro80

Уважаемое сообщество, подскажите по 1с 7.7
Я сисадмин, но руководство решило озадачить.
Вышло постановление правительства РФ №1137 от 26.12.2011"О ФОРМАХ И ПРАВИЛАХ ЗАПОЛНЕНИЯ (ВЕДЕНИЯ) ДОКУМЕНТОВ, ПРИМЕНЯЕМЫХ ПРИ РАСЧЕТАХ ПО НАЛОГУ НА ДОБАВЛЕННУЮ СТОИМОСТЬ"

Меня озадачили узнать, нужно ли сейчас что-то обновлять в 1с что б какие-то формы заменить или нет...
В общем, как смог об'яснил

----------


## Sokolovd1

обновить до 535 релиза и в константах " Начало применения исправленных счетов-фактур" поставить дату 24.01.12

----------


## nitro80

А  если обновить не получится саму БД, можно ли регламентированными отчётами залить это дело?

----------


## vova-forum

Подскажите кто знает как прикрутить "с-ф 1137" к 1с77 БУ4.5 релиз 7.70.456

----------


## DmitriyV

Поменялась там счет-фактура, регламентированными ее не загрузить
Если вообще никак не получится обновить то можно загрузить внешнюю печатную форму счет фактуры.
А вообще лучше обновить до 535го релиза

---------- Post added at 14:51 ---------- Previous post was at 14:46 ----------




> Подскажите кто знает как прикрутить "с-ф 1137" к 1с77 БУ4.5 релиз 7.70.456


попробуй внешними печатными формами, форма есть в ветке с конфигурациями, но она самодельная лучше обновлять до последнего релиза

----------


## vova-forum

Спасибо за ответ сеейчас попробую.
Дело в том что обновлять пробую , но требуется планомерно с 456 на 457 и так далее не пропуская нумерации,
а то я попробывал сразу с 456 на 459 не прошло , уже после обновления при сохранении метаданных в конфигураторе пишет 
ошибку документы справочники короче куча дров после часа исправлений понял что это наверно не кончится
Вы случайно не знаете метода побыстрей обновиться ИИИ?

----------


## gfulk

Обновлять можно сразу на последний релиз, однако, если конфигурация у Вас не типовая, то лучше, чтобы это сделал профессионал

----------


## vova-forum

Спасибо обновится не получается, внешняя с этого сайта не заппускается, типовая от 1с тоже, ладно прейдется точно переходить на 8.2

----------


## mdv67

> Спасибо обновится не получается, внешняя с этого сайта не заппускается, типовая от 1с тоже, ладно прейдется точно переходить на 8.2


Прикрутить новую форму сложнее чем перейти на 8.2?

----------


## vova-forum

Получается что трудней , если она не тошто прикручиваться не хочет
она даже не обновляется потому что измененка

----------


## gfulk

Откройте печатную форму старого счета-фактуры (451) и поменяйте ее. Там в шапке два изменения, две новых колонки в табличной части и маленько подвал поменялся (добавились слова в руководителя и гл. буха)

----------


## andreygrey

Выводится окно сообщения, не печатаются сч-фактура, кто знает в чем проблема?
 Кто знает, помогите...
 МнЧ.СтранаК = РаспредГТД.Страна.Код;
 {\\SERVER\1CBASES\TRADE2\DB\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF11 37.ERT(504)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Код)

---------- Post added at 11:33 ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 ----------

Выводится окно сообщения, не печатаются сч-фактура, кто знает в чем проблема?
 Кто знает, помогите...
 МнЧ.СтранаК = РаспредГТД.Страна.Код;
 {\\SERVER\1CBASES\TRADE2\DB\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF11 37.ERT(504)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Код)

----------


## gfulk

Посмотрите справочник ГТД. Возможно, реквизит Страна имеет тип Текст

----------

